# Quando serve, Drusilla non c'è mai.



## PresidentLBJ (25 Giugno 2015)

*Quando serve, Drusilla non c'è mai.*

L'estate si avvicina e c'è bisogno di tradurre.

http://www.hoy.es/sociedad/201506/2...BT&ns_linkname=Scroll&ns_fee=0&ns_mchannel=FB


----------



## Tessa (25 Giugno 2015)

Que' genial!
Torna Drusilla.....


----------



## Nicka (25 Giugno 2015)

Quello per il giorno...al mare o in piscina...

Ma la notte...
Ah la notte...

Stupite le vostre donne con questo intimo spettacolare!



Non so voi, ma io non mi tengo!


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quello per il giorno...al mare o in piscina...
> 
> Ma la notte...
> Ah la notte...
> ...


Rischierei di sganasciarmi dal  ridere per un giorno intero ... :singleeye: .... :mexican:


----------



## Simy (25 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quello per il giorno...al mare o in piscina...
> 
> Ma la notte...
> Ah la notte...
> ...


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## perplesso (25 Giugno 2015)

Gesù d'Amore Acceso.

Fulminaci.


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2015)

*Ok*



Nicka ha detto:


> Quello per il giorno...al mare o in piscina...
> 
> Ma la notte...
> Ah la notte...
> ...


Ok..:rotfl::rotfl:roba da ridere,ma nicka che cazzo di siti bazzichi tu?cosa cercavi?come mia ti sei imbattuta in questo scempio?ma vai in cerca di cazzi sul pc?:rotfl::rotfl:spiegaci....:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (26 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok..:rotfl::rotfl:roba da ridere,ma nicka che cazzo di siti bazzichi tu?cosa cercavi?come mia ti sei imbattuta in questo scempio?ma vai in cerca di cazzi sul pc?:rotfl::rotfl:spiegaci....:rotfl:


Siti estremi...


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Siti estremi...


Raccontaci bene...la notte cosa fai...come vivi.....dai...


----------



## Eratò (26 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quello per il giorno...al mare o in piscina...
> 
> Ma la notte...
> Ah la notte...
> ...


Scapperei e di corsa


----------



## Nicka (26 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Raccontaci bene...la notte cosa fai...come vivi.....dai...


Colpa di President che mette certi link e mi fa saltare la mosca al naso e strambe curiosità perverse!
Io sarei morigerata, timida, acqua e sapone, una brava fanciulla, vado a letto la sera presto, senza voglie e senza fantasie. Mi addormento abbracciata al mio peluche dopo aver fatto la preghierina.
Tutta colpa sua!


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Colpa di President che mette certi link e mi fa saltare la mosca al naso e strambe curiosità perverse!
> Io sarei morigerata, timida, acqua e sapone, una brava fanciulla, vado a letto la sera presto, senza voglie e senza fantasie. Mi addormento abbracciata al mio peluche dopo aver fatto la preghierina.
> Tutta colpa sua!


Peccato che hai un peluche enorme a forma di cazzo...sarà quello?:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (26 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Peccato che hai un peluche enorme a forma di cazzo...sarà quello?:rotfl:


Oh...sai che non me ne ero mai accorta!? 
E' così confortevole!


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2015)

*E si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Oh...sai che non me ne ero mai accorta!?
> E' così confortevole!


Eh certo tu compri un peluche a forma di cazzo di 2 metri e non te ne eri mai accorta?ma ci dormi di culo?:rotfl::rotfl:Adesso ci pro un 3d...il peluche di nicka...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (26 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eh certo tu compri un peluche a forma di cazzo di 2 metri e non te ne eri mai accorta?ma ci dormi di culo?:rotfl::rotfl:Adesso ci pro un 3d...il peluche di nicka...:rotfl::rotfl:


Se ci dormo di culo non mi accorgo di avere il peluche...eddai!!!


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Se ci dormo di culo non mi accorgo di avere il peluche...eddai!!!


Cazzo ora capisco....perchè ti paice tanto dormire....:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (26 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cazzo ora capisco....perchè ti paice tanto dormire....:rotfl:


Sono una dormigliona...è vero...


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Sono una dormigliona...è vero...


Embè...adesso è chiaro il motivo...dormi pure di giorno?:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (26 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Embè...adesso è chiaro il motivo...dormi pure di giorno?:rotfl:


Ogni tanto una pennichella...


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ogni tanto una pennichella...


Ti porti il peluche in vacanza?:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (26 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nicka ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ogni tanto una pennichella...
> ...


Come bagaglio speciale!!!


----------

